# E ER 25 vs ER32 collets



## BarrierBob (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm considering  a collet chuck and collets. I have checked out the ones on e-bay and think that either ER 25 or Er 32 are about the best overall. What is the advantage /disadvantage of the larger set size of the ER32? Will a ER 25 do most jobs? 800watt has some good prices for sets, but limited for the MT2 that I need. Any thoughts??? Thanks Bob


----------



## pipecrafter (Jan 14, 2009)

ER-25 collets have a maximum size of 16mm - far smaller than most of what I need it for.  Ideally, I'd have a 5C chuck and full compliment of collets - but those things are *expensive*.


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 14, 2009)

Get a Beall collet chuck and a set of ER32's from 800watt. You will not be disappointed. Chucks for ER32's are available from other places. I consider one that screws onto the lathe's nose threads to be a better choice than an MT2 chuck. ER32's go up to 3/4 of the inch...ER25's don't come that big...maybe 1/2 of the inch is the largest.

If you just want a better way to hold a mandrel check out MT2 collets:
http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_category.php?category=874479994   or give mandrel-less turning a try. 

Do a good turn daily!
Don



BarrierBob said:


> I'm considering a collet chuck and collets. I have checked out the ones on e-bay and think that either ER 25 or Er 32 are about the best overall. What is the advantage /disadvantage of the larger set size of the ER32? Will a ER 25 do most jobs? 800watt has some good prices for sets, but limited for the MT2 that I need. Any thoughts??? Thanks Bob


----------



## pipecrafter (Jan 14, 2009)

Beall all the way.  I have one on my South Bend metal lathe, and I love it!


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 14, 2009)

I di what Don Ward did and love it. I bought the beall set but when it was discussed here about that guy selling the kits on ebay, I went and bought one of those and man that thing has been used alot. Great for doing cartridge pens and turning round blanks. Another good investment.


----------



## BarrierBob (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I found a ER 32 chuck for $25 and a collet set for $ 40. I'm goin' for it.


----------



## CaptG (Jan 15, 2009)

ER32 is the way to go.  You won't be disappointed.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jan 15, 2009)

pipecrafter said:


> ER-25 collets have a maximum size of 16mm - far smaller than most of what I need it for.  Ideally, I'd have a 5C chuck and full compliment of collets - but those things are *expensive*.



I wish I knew that. I just gave away about two dozen 5C collets..


----------



## pipecrafter (Jan 15, 2009)

NewLondon88 said:


> I wish I knew that. I just gave away about two dozen 5C collets..




KAAAAAAHHHHHHHNNNNNN!!!!!!

Oh, I mean, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jan 15, 2009)

pipecrafter said:


> KAAAAAAHHHHHHHNNNNNN!!!!!!
> 
> Oh, I mean, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!



Trekkie quotes now?


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Jan 15, 2009)

NewLondon88 said:


> Trekkie quotes now?



I thought the term was Trekker, now.  See how up to date I am.  Gene and Majell will be rolling in their graves.


----------



## alphageek (Jan 15, 2009)

NewLondon88 said:


> Trekkie quotes now?



Well... Kahn!!!  would be not only a good Trekkie quote, but also be in the mind for other reasons since Ricardo (the actor who played Kahn) just headed to that great workshop in the sky.


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 16, 2009)

If you buy a set from 800watt, get the 21 piece(?) metric set.  If you buy the Imperial set in 1/16ths, there are some small gaps in the grip range.  Probably not a big deal for most people; but the price difference is so small that there is no point in not being safe!!


----------



## pipecrafter (Jan 16, 2009)

alphageek said:


> Well... Kahn!!!  would be not only a good Trekkie quote, but also be in the mind for other reasons since Ricardo (the actor who played Kahn) just headed to that great workshop in the sky.



Kinda why I thought it was appropriate for Yesterday.  :biggrin:

Yes.  I am a geek....


----------

